# juego de luces con flip flop jk



## brimstone (Jul 24, 2007)

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que entro a este foro y quisiera que me ayuden a encontrar un analisis de diseño digital, para la creacion de un juego de luces de 8 bits con flip flops JK.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 24, 2007)

¿Podrias especificar como deseas que funcione ese juego de luces?, y quiza pueda ayudarte, si lo que quieres es que enciendan desde 00000000  a 11111111 o que funcionen de otra manera


----------



## AKARI (Dic 1, 2009)

hola!!! estoy realizando un proyecto y lo que quiero hacer es una secuencia de luces, que el primero encienda, despues el segundo (en un determinado tiempo),o de cualquier forma  pero que no lleve la secuencia de un contador, para poder hacer una figura, que sean con led, estuve investigando y vi que se podía hacer con un 555 y 4017, pero no se si este ultimo se pueda modificar por el CI7476.
Gracias por su colaboración jiji me urge espero y me puedan ayudar


----------



## junior90 (Dic 3, 2009)

hola que tal busca en Internet registro de corrimiento con jk.es lo que viste con el 555 y el 4017 solo que el 4017 es un circuito que lo hace sin tantos cables y componentes. el 4776 es un ff jk y es un poco engorroso porque necesitaras un negador e implicaría usar un 7404 para usar solo uno de los 6 negadores y seria un desperdicio de espacio.si tienes ff tipo D seria mejor.
saludos.


----------

